# Heroic scene on the highway: A biker saves a kitten



## Dalia (Sep 6, 2019)

With the help of a motorist who also stopped on the emergency lane, the Boussutois runs in the middle of the roadway and stops a moving car that was heading straight for the kitten. Finally, he manages to take him in his arms and save his life.


----------



## Augustine_ (Sep 6, 2019)

Tres magnifique


----------



## Dalia (Sep 6, 2019)

The Belgian biker can not believe that the little kitten was abandoned on the highway and he has broken heart because he can not keep it because it is Allergic to the cat but he has a heart of gold.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 21, 2019)

Dalia said:


> With the help of a motorist who also stopped on the emergency lane, the Boussutois runs in the middle of the roadway and stops a moving car that was heading straight for the kitten. Finally, he manages to take him in his arms and save his life.


Great guy, even if I dont understand the language.

Have you given another cat a good home yet Dalia? I've always wondered.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 22, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > With the help of a motorist who also stopped on the emergency lane, the Boussutois runs in the middle of the roadway and stops a moving car that was heading straight for the kitten. Finally, he manages to take him in his arms and save his life.
> ...


No Death Angel, i could not, it is to hard for me , she got away and i don't know what happen to her.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 22, 2019)

Yay!


----------



## westwall (Sep 22, 2019)

Dalia said:


> With the help of a motorist who also stopped on the emergency lane, the Boussutois runs in the middle of the roadway and stops a moving car that was heading straight for the kitten. Finally, he manages to take him in his arms and save his life.







Not heroic, but certainly proper.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 22, 2019)

westwall said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > With the help of a motorist who also stopped on the emergency lane, the Boussutois runs in the middle of the roadway and stops a moving car that was heading straight for the kitten. Finally, he manages to take him in his arms and save his life.
> ...


westwal, In any case, for me yes ... all the animals saved by humans is a heroic act


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 22, 2019)

Dalia said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I see so many callously run over a squirrel or raccoon and drive off as if they've done nothing.

In the spring that often means they've killed not one creature, but many. The babies die a slow, painful death (starvation).

Abandoned squirrel babies will often be raised by other adult squirrels. I forgot about that.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 22, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


There are others waiting for a good home. One of them is waiting for you.


----------



## westwall (Sep 22, 2019)

Dalia said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...








Hero is a term that is used far too often and because of that the true meaning of what a hero truly is is lost.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 22, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Maybe later .


----------



## Dalia (Sep 22, 2019)

westwall said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Some Animal could be a hero like Sergeant Stubby, dog are really man best friend.




Sergeant Stubby - Wikipedia


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 22, 2019)

Dalia said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


This dog has a great story. Thank you for posting it



> The dog hung around as the men drilled and one soldier, Corporal Robert Conroy, developed a fondness for him.[3] When it came time for the outfit to ship out, Conroy hid Stubby on board the troop ship. As they were getting off the ship in France, he hid Stubby under his overcoat without detection.[10] *Upon discovery by Conroy's commanding officer, Stubby saluted him as he had been trained to in camp, and the commanding officer allowed the dog to stay on board*.[5


----------

